# Peep height?



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I know it's certainly going to be an individual decision depending on what's comfortable for each person (hows that for not showing my "A" personallity? )

What distance is good to set your peep sight height for? I don't want to really scrunch for 20 yds and in, nor have to stretch my neck out for the 80 yarder.

Just looking to see if there is a "common" distance.

I shoot Victory Nanoforces, 310 grains, at 250 fps.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Field (and Hunter) distances average in the 42-45 yard range. Most people suggest positioning the peep comfortably for a distance in this range. Less scrunching and stretching than other positions would be expected in a typical round.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

50 yards is great for me


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Since I'm of the opinion that your "Bacon" is EARNED from 50 yards OUT, I have always set my peep height for OUTDOORS at 50 yards. I get a solid, repeatable anchor at all distances that way.

I knew that in order to be competitive, you pretty much had to "20" everything from 40 yards in, and you "gained" points by 19'ing or 20'ing those shots for the 50, 60, 65, and 80. You gotta "20" that 55 yarder...afterall, it is a HUGE face at minimum distance, hahaha.

Thus, setting my peep height at 50 gives me that anchor I need for the long shots, and doesn't overly scrunch me for the 20 yarder on in. I see so many people trying to use their 20 yard "form" and 20 yard "tune" for outdoors, and wonder why things don't work out so well?

My peep distance INDOORS is about 2 mm HIGHER than my peep height for field shooting, and about 4 mm higher than it is for shooting FITA. I don't shoot much FITA, however.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I set mine in that 45yd range


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I can't give an honest answer to this question. Obviously I am still kind of new to the field game. I've spent the last year, and a half learning the little tricks to shooting, and not too much time learning the tuning tricks.

That being said here's how I set my peep last year, and even though it was by accident it seemed to work out really well for me. I set my peep for my indoor set up (20 yards with 600+ grain logs) I did not change my peep height when I went outdoors. But then again once I made the arrow switch to skinnies, and adjusted the rest for those my 20 yard indoor mark was no longer 20 yards. I am not 100% sure what the new yardage was for the mark, but I'm gonna guess somewhere over 40.


----------



## archer2090 (Feb 27, 2007)

I set it for 60 yards...but I shoot FITA with it too. Up close it feels a bit scrunched up but its better to feel more comfortable at the longer ranges


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I usually set mine at 40, works fine.. and most shots are 65 or less, so...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I usually set mine at 55 yds (easily available target to shoot at my club). Again a little crunched on the short stuff, but it works out just fine for me...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I posted earlier that I set mine at 45....I didn't go into details as to why though. 

Like others it's a distance thing....but there is also a reason that don't like to set it over 45 yds. :wink:

Yes you need to be comfortable and accurate at the longer targets....but I wouldn't go so far as to set my peep up to be most effective at the longer ranges vs splitting the difference....and making the shorter yards more difficult from being crunched up. 

The reason being the avg shooter....yes that means 90% of us or more.... Are people shooting under a 540...and most are under a 530...your gonna miss at the longer distances anyway...not all the time of course but the majority of the people I have shot with that fit this "group" are happy with an 18 or 19 on the targets over 50...they don't shoot to the level that they can be or should be pissed about missing at 50+....now I am not talking about shooting a 15 or 16...but seriously if your a 520 shooter can you be mad about a 19 or even an 18 on the 65? You shouldn't be :wink:

Those targets in the 50-80 range are the ones you should be running from doing flips if you 19 or 20 

But I see far more points given away on the ones under 50 yds....so why would I want to set my peep to be more effective at 50+ :noidea:

In a full field round there are 2 shots at 70 and 2 at 80...and 2 at 70 on the hunter. I don't even worry about those...I know I can shoot them in the dot darn near every time if I make a good shot...even with my peep set at 40-45 yds...so why worry about them...I will take a 19 on that target every day of the week...I am gonna drop points anyway and I would rather do it on that target then the 20-30 yd targets because I was crunched up too much :doh:

On a field round...not counting the bunny....there are a total of 104 shots....only 30 of them are over 40 yds....and 10 of them are at 45 yds that leaves you with 20 shots...and since 4 of them are at 70+ that's still ONLY 16 in the 50-65 yd range :wink:

If you take every shot on a round minus the bunnies....and "do the math" you get an avg shot distance of 41.73 yds...."doing the math" to get the % of shots over 40-45 yds isn't worth "my time" but I can see that it isn't worth my time to or going to help my score to set my peep in the 50-60 yd range either....

Anyone that shot with me last year will tell you that I do fine on the long targets :wink: but like the rest of the masses give away too many points on the under 40s...why would I want to make it any worse :noidea:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I posted earlier that I set mine at 45....I didn't go into details as to why though.
> 
> Like others it's a distance thing....but there is also a reason that don't like to set it over 45 yds. :wink:
> 
> ...



And they say you're just a pretty face.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hornet,
I hope to shout you didn't type all that on your CrackBerry!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hornet,
> I hope to shout you didn't type all that on your CrackBerry!


If he did, I wouldn't do anything to upset him the rest of the day. I know I get cranky with the BB...I hate long signatures (even my own), long posts, and can't quote a post in a reply. 


I set my peep height depending on what kinda shoot is coming up. Field, and V-formation I set it up at 50. For the American round I set it at 60. For 3D I set it at 40. 

For Redding I've come to the conclusion that 45-50 yards is best.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There is all kinds of useful stuff up there Spoon :wink: just because we don't shoot like Jesse doesn't mean we don't know :wink:

and Prag.... I sure did  I type pretty fast on both types of keyboards :wink: you would probably be surprised at the # of longer post that I have made that have been on the Crackberry :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

There's a few problems with your math (there are actually 38 shots in a full field round from 50-65 yards)...I see your logic though..

I've always just been more comfortable and consistent crunching into my peep than I can be stretching into it...I've tried it both ways, and prefer to set my peep at a little longer than 40-45 yards. I can still hit the short ones, and have an easier time with the longer ones...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I forgot to double it...that was for a half :wink: but I forgot about the 2 short ones on the 80 so there is 18 so your math is off too :doh: 

But like you said...ya got what I was saying


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I forgot to double it...that was for a half :wink: but I forgot about the 2 short ones on the 80 so there is 18 so your math is off too :doh:
> 
> But like you said...ya got what I was saying


Somehow I added 32 and 4 to get 38:doh: There are a lot more than 16 shots on a field round at 50 or more was my point...And they're the toughest ones to get...

I've always had the best luck setting my peep at 50-60 yards depending on the set up...


----------

